

Validation is wonderful (even in really small quantities) - dpearson
http://dpearson.me/posts/Validation+is+wonderful+(even+in+really+small+quantities).html

======
tvwonline
Its easy to get caught up in metrics, sales figures and Google analytics.

Then suddenly out of nowhere you get a nice email from a customer and it can
make the biggest difference to my motivation for the day.

